

How Would a ‘Do Not Track’ Mechanism for Online Privacy Work? - FSecurePal
http://blogs.forbes.com/kashmirhill/2010/12/02/how-would-a-do-not-track-mechanism-for-online-privacy-work/

======
dools
The issue of course is that at the moment, cookies are cookies. There's
already the ability to disallow 3rd party cookies but you would still lose
functionality.

My solution to this would be different cookie silos. There is already a
"private browsing" feature in modern browsers - why not having multiple
personas?

I use this silo when I'm working, this one when I'm shopping, this one when
I'm looking up midget porn etc.

As well as "open in new tab" links would have "open with new persona" so that
if you were on your facebook page and you wanted to go look at a site about
testicular cancer you could do so with privacy.

You should then be able to reload the current page using a different persona
so that you can decide how to engage with the page you're currently looking
at.

